# Drip Coffee Maker



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

I just want a drip coffee maker, like I could find anywhere at home for next to nothing. It seems this is an oddity in the UAE. I have found one that costs AED 500, which seems a tad on the excessive side. I will be working out of my house starting soon, so no more coffee boy running to get me a cup when I need. 

Anyone know where a reasonable priced run of the mill drip coffee maker can be found. I never knew this item was unique to the USA

Thanks


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

You mean a regular filter coffee maker? I've seen them in Satwa, Diera and Bur Dubai for a lot cheaper. I bought one in
Diera a couple of years ago for less than 50 dhm.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

motojet said:


> You mean a regular filter coffee maker? I've seen them in Satwa, Diera and Bur Dubai for a lot cheaper


Yes, any specific stores for me to check?


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

Any of those All purpose grocery/clothing/appliance stores.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Carrefour, Spinneys, DG Sharaf at Time Square, Geant, anywhere like that.


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> I just want a drip coffee maker, like I could find anywhere at home for next to nothing. It seems this is an oddity in the UAE. I have found one that costs AED 500, which seems a tad on the excessive side. I will be working out of my house starting soon, so no more coffee boy running to get me a cup when I need.
> 
> Anyone know where a reasonable priced run of the mill drip coffee maker can be found. I never knew this item was unique to the USA
> 
> Thanks


it's not unique to the usa, also in northern europe (germany etc) is very common

You can find a wide variety at carrefour (mall of emirates), for example. I have seen a red bosch fancy one (with glass coffee holder etc) for around 250aed and plastic ones for less.


----------



## Triplet's Mom (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi, 

You can check online store such as Mizado and might find what you are looking for delivered to you on your doorsteps.


----------

